# Hunter class IBO



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think if they had a Master Hunter class I would shoot in it, as I feel comfortable at 35 yards, however I do not like fixed pins very well, but would try and shoot that class if they start one up in the IBO> Think I would have more fun, Dave


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

689 said:


> How many of you out there shoot this class. I see a few people around here have gone to this class. Some are good shooters. I think its a good glass for a newbe but come on longest shot 35 yards. It looks like some people just win to win a trophy. I dont like IBO any way and they wont let you use any thing over 8 power binos but they will let you stand on the target.Give me a brake I think if you have shoot 3Ds more than a year and you shoot this class you should at least shoot from the girls stake.Dont they shoot 40 yards.
> You know who you are.


I don't shoot that class, but what's wrong with it. I thought IBO stood for International Bowhunters Org. HC is designed for people who want to compete using their hunting equipment. How many shots do you take with your hunting equipment when hunting over 35 yards? Hey...there's always Money Hunter Class if you think regular HC is too easy. Money Hunter shoots up to 45 yards. If you're good enough to win a couple of HC events, then you are required to move up to the next competitive class. As far as binos, the rule says 8X, but you can use 8.5X. They will let you have the additional .5X.


----------



## HoytCountry (Nov 13, 2003)

Why do archers always try too tear each other down,instead of just helping each other out and just appreciate the fact that we can all still hunt and shoot 3d...
It may not be that way much longer if we keep beating each other up.
Some guys like blondes,some brunettes ,some redheads.Same as shooting ,,HC,or MBO,or HF or 35 yds...etc...Each person shoots whatever class they enjoy..Theres no rules that says you have to shoot HC,but dont beatup the guys that really enjoy it.


Larry


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> You know who you are.


No we don't.....why don't you enlighten us?


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Round here...*

Around here we shoot bowhunter advanced and shoot out to 40 yards, with a maximum of plus 10 percent equaling 44 yards. Most of the targets on my last shoot were 32 to 44 yards. The white stake was only a few yards longer on most targets and some had both stakes together. I didnt really get the feeling that anyone was beating up on anyone in particular... But hey, you shoot what you want and I will shoot what I want. I dont like moveable pin sights, so I shoot the top class I can with multiple pins. My bow is for hunting and I shoot 3d to better my skills as a hunter.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

I made it my rule not to engage or disagree in a discussion with members who don’t have their real name on their profile.....

Some have nothing there!.........

Too many "John Doe" experts here lately. :angry: 

Who are these people?  

Aw Pickles!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I just joined the IBO this spring and I shoot Hunter class. I'm not world class, heck, I wouldn't even consider myself state class ( if there was such a thing!), but I go to shoots to have fun and keep my shooting skills sharp year round. I'm not worried about trophys, or money, Its about having fun and shooting, and thats it. At least for me. If I ever do decide to go higher than hunter class, it will be because I want to challenge myself against the higher ranks, but still have fun doing it. And since when is a 35 yard shot "standing on top" of the target? I've had shots less than 35 make me scratch my head wondering "how did I mess that up"?


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

We are going through this same debate here in Australia!!  
H/C this H/C that, I agree with 12pointer just get out there and shoot. :teeth:


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

I shoot Open,MBR, and Hunter, I am better at open but that is just me. I have a problem with multi pin sights. So my hunter/MBR class sufers. 

The local clubs do really well at getting the yardages out farther for hunter class. But sometimes they sit you on top of the target.

I do not hunt with my bows. But I would guess most guys are not lobbing arrows out much father than 35 yards to kill a deer. I would not want to, I want to make sure I drop the animal.
So I would think that is why there is a Hunter class, and the yardage is max at 35.

I do not think it is a degrading class. Its a IBO class, and people shoot it.


My opinion only,

Matt


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

im just starting out with 3D...............so needless to say...............im in the hunter class.

i got into it for fun..............but im starting to collect gear for this because

A) its fun and interesting (especially like the tricky over a bridge, under a limb, and between the log shots)

and

B) it can do nothing but make me a more accurate shot and better bowhunter.

hunter class appears to be "bare bones minimum" investment.......................and thats where ill stay.

camoham


----------



## Archery_Trash (Jun 18, 2005)

i thought people shot archery to have fun not cry over what class others shoot in. :beer:


----------



## BowTechMO (Dec 10, 2004)

*In defense of all HC shooters*

You are welcome to shoot whatever class you please.....if you are too good of a shot for HC, then anty up and shoot PMR.

There are arrow restrictions on HC and MHC and there are outstanding shooters in that class. ~35 yards doesnt seem far, but have you seen the scores HC shooters are posting in national events.........it's VERY competitive.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

689 said:


> How many of you out there shoot this class. I see a few people around here have gone to this class. Some are good shooters. I think its a good glass for a newbe but come on longest shot 35 yards. It looks like some people just win to win a trophy. I dont like IBO any way and they wont let you use any thing over 8 power binos but they will let you stand on the target.Give me a brake I think if you have shoot 3Ds more than a year and you shoot this class you should at least shoot from the girls stake.Dont they shoot 40 yards.
> You know who you are.


Do you shoot in the pro class? Are you winning? Perhaps when you are better than the rest of the world they will take your critism seriously. As a normally MBO shooter who has played around in HC a little I'm here to tell you that it is as tough of a class to do well in as any other. If you think a average MBO or MBR shooter can drop back and be in the top third in HC think again. There are Pro caliber shooters in EVERY class. The cream of the crop at the top of the money boards are THAT good.


----------



## Sully12ringx (Jun 22, 2005)

I shoot hunter class because I hunt!!!
I dont take shots over 35yds in the real world 
My trophy's are on a wall


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

689 said:


> How many of you out there shoot this class. I see a few people around here have gone to this class. Some are good shooters. I think its a good glass for a newbe but come on longest shot 35 yards. It looks like some people just win to win a trophy. I dont like IBO any way and they wont let you use any thing over 8 power binos but they will let you stand on the target.Give me a brake I think if you have shoot 3Ds more than a year and you shoot this class you should at least shoot from the girls stake.Dont they shoot 40 yards.
> You know who you are.


If your so good at judging yardage and shooting come on and show your stuff-make sure you can go at least ten up or you'll be going home early girly man.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey loujo61, I think your missing his point. Sounds like you must be pretty good if you can shoot 10 up everytime. Can you do that in MBR or open class. Hunter class is very good for someone just starting. He's asking if your that good of a shooter why don't you step up a class instead of kicking butt with the beginners or does the trophy really mean that much to you. I personally believe if you shoot that high all the time your cheating yourself of seeing how good you could really be and your discouraging our beginning shooters from wanting to come back and compete if they have to shoot perfect to even get their name on the second page.


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Maybe this is why USBA is using a ranking system. You shoot with people at your skill level. The better you shoot, the higher they rank you. 

Then there is no domination of a class.

Regards,

Matt


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Guess I missed his point-no I can't shoot that well every time.My point was this class is not easy by no means,it is a world shoot and it is resticted,I thought maybe (he) thought he was that good since 35yds is standing on it.
What's wrong with beating the best of (HC)- I do understand that it may not be fair for the beginners but rules are rules-this class is about hitting the 11 ring at closer distances kinda like making a sure kill shot everytime(thats why I shoot 3D)I don't know about you but I've missed a few live ones under 35yds.


----------



## 689 (May 29, 2004)

*Hunter class*

Thank u 8 ring thats what iam trying to say.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*I just looked at 689's posts*

This guy lives in the soap box. Guess we all fell into his little trap. He lives for this stuff...stirring the pot.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

689 said:


> How many of you out there shoot this class. I see a few people around here have gone to this class. Some are good shooters. I think its a good glass for a newbe but come on longest shot 35 yards. It looks like some people just win to win a trophy. I dont like IBO any way and they wont let you use any thing over 8 power binos but they will let you stand on the target.Give me a brake I think if you have shoot 3Ds more than a year and you shoot this class you should at least shoot from the girls stake.Dont they shoot 40 yards.
> You know who you are.


This post makes no sense what so ever. You should get a life, & get a profile. :smile: 
Why don't you come to Nelsonville & see if you can hang out with us wimpy HC class shooters?  .
Pizonarcher :shade:


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Hunters Class*

If the fact that alot of Archers are shooting Hunters Class and winning urks you then don't shoot that class or make it a driving force to get better and beat them. If you shoot another class already then why are you worried about Hunter Class? If you consider 35 yrds. to be standing on the target then why are you worried about only having 8x binocs? I'm not trying to be argumentative, but the rules clearly state if you have won your Class 2 times then you must move up to the next class. If people are not doing that then that is the clubs or sanctioned shoots responsibility to take care of that. As long as a man or women shoots a legal bow and legal arrows at legal speeds for that class I don't see what the problem is. As it has been stated above it is to have fun... Sure some take it a little more competitive than others, but that is what makes it great you have that option. If they are trophy hungry as you say so be it. If you want the trophy bad enough practice get better and beat them. There are alot of times I will shoot Hunters Class just so I can shoot with my buddys becuase they don't have setups for much else and they just do it for the comrodery and fun. If I win so be it, but I don't go out there with the attitude that I'm here to get a trophy I'm there to have fun. But if I win twice in HC I don't shoot that class anymore. Can't speak for everyone else but I started this to just get better at judging distance and keeping my hunting skillls up. Now I just love it and do decent at it, but I still just have fun with it no matter what.

John


----------



## 689 (May 29, 2004)

*Hunter class*

Wow some of you guys are angry. I dont shoot this class. I think its a good class for new guys. Just some shooters like to win to bad to step up to a tougher class. Bowhunter0916 i have never been to the soap box thank you.
But if i see you at a shoot ill see ya at the shot stake.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

Its like saying if you keep winning in MBO that you have to go PRO. As long as you shoot by the rules you should be aloud to shoot what ever class you want. Theirs a lot of MBO shooters that miss targets under 35yards. Hunter class cant be that easy I dont see to many perfect scores.


----------



## Sully12ringx (Jun 22, 2005)

Everybody has an opinion 
no big deal to me if people think 35 yds is standing on to of a target 
It helps to shoot in a hunting situation 
a trophy in my book has hair, I like shooting with my hunting bow as well 
I have no Idea why anyone would shoot 3d with a hopped up spot bow.
to me 3d isn't a sport its practice for the big game when the leaves turn 
brown. 
But I could care less what other people do and respect the fact that its diff. for everyone


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> I have no Idea why anyone would shoot 3d with a hopped up spot bow.
> to me 3d isn't a sport its practice for the big game when the leaves turn
> brown.


Hey Sully.......
if that's the case, then when are you gonna switch your screenname to "SullyAnywhereinthevitalswilldo"
 

Just a joke! :beer: 

Glad to hear everyone can have fun at 3D in whatever way they choose.....I just found your screenname a little ironic after reading your post. :wink:


----------



## Sully12ringx (Jun 22, 2005)

That's funny!!!!!!!!
really I dont care what people do 
I think some people def. over analize a shot a bit sometimes.
but its fun to shoot with the bow jocks sometimes, brings your game up !!!!


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Loser*

I think 689 is still getting his @#$ spanked in the HC, he wishes others would move on so the winning score would be lower. Maybe he could win one then. Quit your whining, shoot, have fun. Let IBO, ASA, NFAA and other governing bodies decide how they want people to shoot their contest or start a 689 association, if you put up targets they will come (lol)


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

I keep reading all these post where people say they shoot 3D to hone their hunting skills. Maybe some of you do, but lets face it they are two totally different animals. There may be a few who only go to local shoots to get ready for hunting season, but if you attend the big shoots you are there for more than just hunting. Why would you spend the money to go to the triple crowns and the world just to hone your skills for hunting when you could go to your local club and do the same. I also love to bow hunt, but I shoot 3D for the competition.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

8Ring said:


> Hey loujo61, I think your missing his point. Sounds like you must be pretty good if you can shoot 10 up everytime. Can you do that in MBR or open class. Hunter class is very good for someone just starting. He's asking if your that good of a shooter why don't you step up a class instead of kicking butt with the beginners or does the trophy really mean that much to you. I personally believe if you shoot that high all the time your cheating yourself of seeing how good you could really be and your discouraging our beginning shooters from wanting to come back and compete if they have to shoot perfect to even get their name on the second page.


So I guess you just shoot 3D for the trophys


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

See you can't even read right. I said for the competition. Nothing I see in my thread said money or trophy. All I'm saying is I love to hunt and shoot 3D. I don't do one for the other, I do them both because I love both, so I guess if you consider that for shooting for trophies your right. I have never won money shooting, but I have won several trophies. I don't even consider myself a top notch shooter, but I do like to compete against the guys we consider the big dogs, thats called competing. I bet you would be suprised at how many people shoot 3D but don't hunt. So again all I am saying is if you shoot the big shoots you are there for more than honing your hunting skills.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

8Ring said:


> See you can't even read right. I said for the competition. Nothing I see in my thread said money or trophy. All I'm saying is I love to hunt and shoot 3D. I don't do one for the other, I do them both because I love both, so I guess if you consider that for shooting for trophies your right. I have never won money shooting, but I have won several trophies. I don't even consider myself a top notch shooter, but I do like to compete against the guys we consider the big dogs, thats called competing. I bet you would be suprised at how many people shoot 3D but don't hunt. So again all I am saying is if you shoot the big shoots you are there for more than honing your hunting skills.


Sorry,that I can't even read or understand you and 689
Why don't you both qualify and come to the IBO world shoot and compete with the big dogs.I wonder how many non-hunters shoot hunter class.Shooting against the best makes you better the stress is also tough but if you step up to the plate you'll get use to it.You have to learn how to controll your emotions, stick to your shot sequence,and execute the shot-kinda like having a buck of a life-time stare at you for five minutes and then turn broad side.
If your having fun that's all that matters.I'm not good enuff at judging yardage to shoot IBO open yet, but I will enjoy getting my but kicked in the hunter class,at least I'll go home with all my arrows.Everybodies differant, hope you hit what your aiming at.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Until someone can POST IT in a TOURNAMENT where they shot PEFECT, incluing ALL 12's on the entire 40 targets...then it AIN'T too EASY!

Until the poster earlier on can POST a LEGITIMATE 400+ shooting the stakes he claims are too CLOSE to the target...then perhaps he/she should put their money where their mouth is and TRY IT!

ONLY 35 yards, huh? As if this person NEVER EVER MISSES from 35 and under......yeah, right, and I'm routinely and regularly beating Dave Cousins on a full FITA, or a FIELD round, or INDOOR VEGAS, or NFAA Blue face too....uh, uh....in my wildest dreams of unreality. haha

field14


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

I kind of have mixed feelings. I am just starting out and would love to win one of these shoots, but dont see that happening because of the guys that either win almost every shoot or have moved back down from MBR to hunter and are winning every week.
I feel if you win a few you should move up, I would If I ever get good enough!


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

fihnfool-3 said:


> I kind of have mixed feelings. I am just starting out and would love to win one of these shoots, but dont see that happening because of the guys that either win almost every shoot or have moved back down from MBR to hunter and are winning every week.
> I feel if you win a few you should move up, I would If I ever get good enough!


 We should win only when we are good enough to win .Where is the challenge in winning if all the good shooters are asked to move up. Their is alot of archers out their that want trophies with out having to earn them. It is always better when the compertion is hard and you come out on top.


----------



## 689 (May 29, 2004)

*Hunter class*

Thank you Fihnfool-3 thats what iam trying to say.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*I made a mistake*

I would like to apologize to 689 because I must have hit the wrong screen name when I saw nothing but post in the soap box. I stand corrected. 

And I agree that after winning several shoots that one should move up. However, ones equipment has to change to move up. I dont use adjustable sights and would never use one for hunting. I shoot 3d to hang out with other hunters, have fun, and get better at my range finding and hunting. I dont plan on moving up til I have to. For the record I have won ONE shoot in three years in my class.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

there still seems to be a lot of disagreement on what 3d is.. hunting practice or competition .. come on its both , to say its one or the other is completely useless....

why else do you think that some of us use the scopes and moveable sight and long stabilizers .. do you really think we hunt with that stuff ? 
im tired of hearing the HC guys ask me do you really hunt with that ? no i dont , but i shoot this equipment because i feel it helps me be more competitve at the Open level.. 

i shoot 3D for both reasons to try to compete at a high level against top shooters and to use it as hunting practice when bow season gets near with my hunting bow setup .

i shot hunter Class and placed 4th overall in the Heartland Triple Crown last year.. so this year i moved up to MBO.. yea that was a great move , im getting my butt kicked a lot and i sure dont have the range estimation down for that class.. but i shot with some outstanding people this year and have had a great time.. also i have realized just how hard 3D is at the Open level.. 

i do know that there are a few guys that are dominating there classes...we have had a couple of guys shooting Open and HC here that are very good and win most of the time... but unless the IBO makes them move up they are going to stay where they want.. this isnt a dig against them . i have met both guys and they are top notch shooters and people..

but why should they be forced to move ? why not tell everyone else to just get better ? if you want to win then cowboy up and put in the work.. just dont belly ache about not being able to win your class because you cant beat someone ..

it should motivate you even more to want to whip them.. personally i would feel cheated if i competeted against a guy for say 3 years and he beat me each time.. then he moved up just to a differant class when i was just getting ready to lower the hammer on him... :wink: 

some of you need to quit whining and start getting to work if you want to win or be a top shooter... :wink: 

Disclaimer : the views and concepts in the above post are not to be interpreted or misconstrude as anything but my own 2 cents.. they are not meant to be mean or hatefull towards anyone , but simply the views as i see them...  


Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## xring 77 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Hunter Class (its TOUGH)*

Hey I shot the hunter class for the second year that the IBO offered it and I'll tell you what, that class is no joke. When I shot in it if you drop more the 6 points you might as well go home because you weren't going to win. Remind you that there was no 11 ring at that time. Anyways I tell you what it doesn't matter what class you shoot, you got to be on top of your game to come home a winner. The hunter class is definitely not an easy class, heck I shot MBO now and think that hunter class was harder than it at times. I heard about a 34 yard turkey down a hill and shooting it in the back in Erie. I don't care what class you shot that damn difficult. Just my 2 cents Andy Hunnell


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

8Ring said:


> See you can't even read right. I said for the competition. Nothing I see in my thread said money or trophy. All I'm saying is I love to hunt and shoot 3D. I don't do one for the other, I do them both because I love both, so I guess if you consider that for shooting for trophies your right. I have never won money shooting, but I have won several trophies. I don't even consider myself a top notch shooter, but I do like to compete against the guys we consider the big dogs, thats called competing. I bet you would be suprised at how many people shoot 3D but don't hunt. So again all I am saying is if you shoot the big shoots you are there for more than honing your hunting skills.


I qualified from the yellow stake today(standing on the the targets)and as I pasted by the blue,orange,and green stakes I thought of old 8Ring and 689.I thought maybe one day I could compete against the big dogs and the non-hunters but for now I'll just settle for the big shoots.


----------



## Archery_Trash (Jun 18, 2005)

where can i find info on the hunter class being that i am a newbie and all. :wink:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

Hey loujo61, What did you qualify for, ( hunting season ). That is why you qualified right, just to practice hitting a live deer. I didn't realize you had to qualify to deer hunt. Have you got the point yet ? I never called Hunter class easy, I just ask if you were always shooting 10up why YOU wouldn't move up a class so your not shooting with girly man as you call him The other thing I stated was most of us shoot 3D for the competition and I would say thats what you just did. Surely you didn't pay to qualify for the world to go deer hunting.


----------



## Sully12ringx (Jun 22, 2005)

I dont see why anybody should be bothered by what class another shooter is in anyway.. its beyond me


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

Archery_Trash said:


> where can i find info on the hunter class being that i am a newbie and all. :wink:


www.ibo.net/rules


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

8Ring said:


> Hey loujo61, What did you qualify for, ( hunting season ). That is why you qualified right, just to practice hitting a live deer. I didn't realize you had to qualify to deer hunt. Have you got the point yet ? I never called Hunter class easy, I just ask if you were always shooting 10up why YOU wouldn't move up a class so your not shooting with girly man as you call him The other thing I stated was most of us shoot 3D for the competition and I would say thats what you just did. Surely you didn't pay to qualify for the world to go deer hunting.


Hi,8Ring
I never said I could always shoot 10up maybe you need to work on your reading skills.If you want to work on your hunting skills than (HC) is what you should shoot.I guess the yellow stake is'nt challenging enough for you and 689.IMO everyone who bowhunts should practice on foam at a yardage they're comfortable with and 3D is the best way to do that.I want to hit the hair I'm shooting in hunting season and the 11ring in foam season,the 8Ring just is'nt good enuff.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi loujo61, I've been reading our responses back and forth and have come to the conclusion that we have to be arguing about two different things. I have never thought that any class is easy, including hunter class. Your right in that you still need to make the shot. My dispute is (and excuse me I don't know how to paste original quotes) on quote #16 you stated to 689 that he better go 10up or be ready to go home early. That quote made me think that you shot that score regularly and the point he was trying to make was being a beginner someone couldn't compete against you. Maybe they need a beginner hunter class ? Quote #19 you stated about hunting and thats why you shoot 3D. Again I don't think hunter class is easy and alot of people probably do shoot it to hone their hunting sills, but I believe if you shoot the triple crowns and the world your shooting for competition not for hunting. Some of the very best shooters shoot hunter class. A friend of mine(Adam Gibson) won the world last year in that class. I don't knock him for shooting that class as he could shoot any class he wants and still do very well. He shot it for the competition. If I remember right the IBO even knew there was a problem and thats why they started the money hunter class, thinking the guys shooting 10 up would go there and the so called beginners could stay in the original hunter class. I believe 689 stepped on his tongue a little by saying you were standing on the stakes, I obviously read in to that different than you. I truly don't care what class anyone shoots, its their choice. I do believe that we all started shooting 3D to hone our hunting skills, but its gone far beyond that now, 3D is its own sport now. So don't you think or anyone else for that matter that I believe hunter class is easy, there just needs to be a way to split up the 10 ups and the beginners is how I took it.


----------



## archer55 (May 30, 2005)

I'm not sure why someone wouldn't consider HC as tough as other classes. Newbie class? It's a group of shooters that use hunting level equipment to compete. Their scores are usually up to the same level as MBR and Open. Yeah, they're closer, but they're shooting multiple pins, screw-in heads and using 4" fletching, and they don't have a 3' stabilizer balancing their bow.


----------



## 986 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Hunter Class......*

I believe the I.B.O. started this class so people who felt they could not compete in other classes (because of fast target equipment) could shoot 3D & still have fun. But then you have the guys who shoot it not with their hunting bows, but bows they have managed to get shooting 300 + fps within the equipment restrictions. Really for those guys 35 yards IS standing on the target. Kinda takes out the yardage estimation you guys love so much doesn't it? Tears the heck out of local clubs targets too, I would imagine. But if you 3D shooters like to guess yardage so much knock em' down to 250 fps & see how close you get. Ha Ha.


----------



## dirty steve (Jan 23, 2005)

you know i would love to be able to compete at a higher level, such as the open or pro class. But i just don't have the time or the money to be able to compete the way i would really like to. So for now I just feel lucky to to have a class that i can compete in that i feel like I have a halfway decent shot at. Maybe someday i'll be able to worm my way into a shop & get a bunch of free handouts(apex) & mooch myself into some really fast (cxl250) arrows & a really cool looking (black & white) shooters shirt. Then maybe i can be really cool & shoot like #1. But, untill that time it will just have to be me & my old slow worn out whitetail hunter & my camo gamegetters & my new hotshot relase that I found in the parking lot at lake jacomo. I'll keep trying for a win in the hunter class, untill some ego-maniac on a tangent gets the rules changed. 

if you dislike the ibo so much, why don't you go try the nfaa ? that sounds like your real cup of tea. (you know who you are!)


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

*haha*



986 said:


> I believe the I.B.O. started this class so people who felt they could not compete in other classes (because of fast target equipment) could shoot 3D & still have fun. But then you have the guys who shoot it not with their hunting bows, but bows they have managed to get shooting 300 + fps within the equipment restrictions. Really for those guys 35 yards IS standing on the target. Kinda takes out the yardage estimation you guys love so much doesn't it?
> Tears the heck out of local clubs targets too, I would imagine. Ha Ha.



I have a bow that shoots 295 fps. 28.5" 60 lb, 331 gr. arrow. Most all top of the line bows today get that. I can easy get 300+ out of it.
My bow is camo, you mean I CAN'T use it for hunting, only competition. If you hunt 986 then this would be a real advantage to you, then is it fair to the deer that I have a fast bow?. Maybe I should slow it down to give them a chance. If IBO would slow the speed down to 250 then I want to borrow Dirty Steve's whitetail hunter. 
Maybe thats what you shoot also, can I borrow your Bear LTD for hunting season ?  If your not using a fast bow for hunting then that's your loss.

Just because a bow is fast don't mean accurate, you have to be able to shoot it. Being faster means more error (left & rights) if the shot is not perfect, so don't say I have the advantage, my advantage is I practice shooting & yardage est. With a slower bow you just have to make more adjustments & add pins. I just choose to use the faster bow (CAMO) for hunting & IBO. If I would take my 240 fps round wheel spot bow out & get the yardage I would never miss (well hardly) :zip: :smile: .

So for the guys out there using those slow bows, I give you credit for trying to compete with us fast bow guys because we really have the advantage on you.  (You know who you are) Sorry Dirty Steve.  :smile: 
Pizonarcher. :shade:


----------



## bowdoodler (Feb 9, 2005)

i shoot mbr ,but just wanted to mention this,my bow shoots 288 if i turn my # down to where it only shoots 274 the pin gap stays the same i just have to move the whole gang ,so as far as speed giving you an avantage,not really ,faster may carry better a yard or so but you still have to estimate yrds.,and shoot it speed is more of a diadvantage if you ask me ,to an extent,i dont mean like 50-60 fps, im saying from 275 -300 fps


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*vanity*



Sully12ringx said:


> I dont see why anybody should be bothered by what class another shooter is in anyway.. its beyond me


Some of these hotdogs want everybody to shoot the same class so they can brag about the additional fifty shooters that they beat, even though they were tenth in their own equipment class. I hope I made this clear enough. :wink:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 7, 2005)

The only disadvantage to speed is you can miss the target faster.


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

I will take a SLOW 12 over a FAST 5 anyday of the week.

Speed don't get you points. Remember that.


----------



## 986 (Jun 14, 2005)

*fast bows*

PizonArcher,
No way was I putting down anyone for shooting a fast hunting bow. I myself hunt with a fairly fast setup. I was merely stating that there are folks that soup up there equipment just to shoot the hunter class. In my opinion if a guy or gal shoots 300 + fps. (most targets in this class average 25 yds., average) then the yardage estimation that some 3D shooters say they are so good at is not a factor. All I meant by the 250 fps remark is that if a person shoots a much slower bow then we could tell just how good their yardage estimation really was. So in essence, do they want to judge yardage or shoot? Also I was just trying to say let the newer people have the hunter class so they can learn the game.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

> (most targets in this class average 25 yds., average)


What hunter class are you shooting?  
The ASA Pro/Am Hunter class I shot at Little Buffalo had ,at my best count, 4 targets under 33 yards out of 40, with a good many pushing 40 or a little beyond. (Oh and a 280 speed limit to boot)

PA Ibo States averaged over 30yds for the 30 targets easily, and Erie Triple Crown was probably about a 31-32yd average. Trust me a 34yd gobbling turkey and a 35 yd Javelina with pins is no picnic.

Hunter class locally might mean something different in different areas, I don't know but "Big Boy" hunter class is just that.

I HAVE shot some of those local short Hunter Class courses where the shots CAn average 25 yards or even under, in which case we generally step back to the 'Challenge' stakes as that type of course really is no help in being prepared for a competitive stretched hunter class set-up.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

*I'm confused*

986 
Registered User Join Date: Jun 2005
Posts: 4 
 


689 
Registered User Join Date: May 2004
Posts: 367 
 


Which one are you?, both have the same profile "NONE"
I"m off this soap box!!!!! :thumbs_up  
Matt/Pa., see you at Nelsonville. :beer:


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*I understand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I will come from the other side. Running a shoot lately I heard a new shooter(first time) ask why the best 3-D shooter in the area was shooting in a beginner class? He has never been back, He thought the hunter class was for guys shooting hunting equipt and new guys to try. See the best 3 MBR shooters in this area went "down " to HC. They have the same competition but the new guys have no hope of winning so never come back.
Now it is their right to shoot that class, but I think they are ruining the future cuase no one is learning to compete. I shoot for fun and a lot of times shoot the open stakes to make it even more challenging. but my choice..
Most Hunting bows are between 240& 250 fps, not all some are faster(but noisier). and thats without bringing up yhe shorter draw people :sad: :wink: 
I die for the day I get 280 out of my 25" draw  

JMHO
ROB


----------



## 689 (May 29, 2004)

*Ibo Class*

That is what ian trying to say ROB B and no 689 and 986 or what ever we are not the same person.


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

ROB B said:


> I will come from the other side. Running a shoot lately I heard a new shooter(first time) ask why the best 3-D shooter in the area was shooting in a beginner class? He has never been back, He thought the hunter class was for guys shooting hunting equipt and new guys to try. See the best 3 MBR shooters in this area went "down " to HC. They have the same competition but the new guys have no hope of winning so never come back.
> Now it is their right to shoot that class, but I think they are ruining the future cuase no one is learning to compete. I shoot for fun and a lot of times shoot the open stakes to make it even more challenging. but my choice..
> Most Hunting bows are between 240& 250 fps, not all some are faster(but noisier). and thats without bringing up yhe shorter draw people :sad: :wink:
> I die for the day I get 280 out of my 25" draw
> ...


We are talking about the IBO (WORLD) the best of the best.I agree,you have to make (your) shoot fun for the beginners, ASA has a novice class- set your shoot up with that format-30yard max,and 260fps max just for beginners.(HC) is not a novice class it has rules just like every other class,35yard max does'nt mean novice,maybe a beginner could judge yardage better in this class but it's not about that it's about hitting the X.


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

loujo61,Did I mtsread? You were the only one I saw mention Worlds. As I saw it we were talking about the normal shoot under IBO rules/ Sorry if I misunderstood!
However these guys around here are posting 410's to 428's regularly. They are pretty good locals. Some may shoot worlds I don't know that is thier choice.
BUT I believe IBO started the class for the hunter who only shoots a little to give them a chance to become regulars and help the sport. Noone can dispute the fact that a lot of really good shooters moved down to increase thier resunes and then another ... and another,,,,
Around here all of a sudden MBR is less crowded :embarasse :teeth: :wink: .

The local shoots are where the shooters get started, and I believe the INTENT was for the hunter Class to perform this function(not belittling any shooter there, I have seen some good ones :angel: )
It is disheartening to the clubs that survive on these shoots to here the new guy say he won't be back

JMHO
ROB
(And I have a full bio given, flame away)


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

986 said:


> I believe the I.B.O. started this class so people who felt they could not compete in other classes (because of fast target equipment) could shoot 3D & still have fun. But then you have the guys who shoot it not with their hunting bows, but bows they have managed to get shooting 300 + fps within the equipment restrictions. Really for those guys 35 yards IS standing on the target. Kinda takes out the yardage estimation you guys love so much doesn't it? Tears the heck out of local clubs targets too, I would imagine. But if you 3D shooters like to guess yardage so much knock em' down to 250 fps & see how close you get. Ha Ha.


 So what are you trying to say ? No Black Maxs ,Hoyt Supertecs & Black Night2s Aloud in hunter Class. Or are you saying people who shoot fast bows cant judge distance as well as people who shoot slow bows. Because I shoot slow & fast bows from Hunter & MBO and dont notice any diference in my scores.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*fun fun fun*

I think the bow hunter class was to bring out the average guy that would make a standard hunting shot up to about 35 yards. It is basic training for hunting season and equipment doesn`t really matter. Here in canada we tradional guys have to shoot from the bowhunter peg so we have 35 yd max also . also it gives us great pleasure to shoot against the compound guys some days. remeber you still have to make the shot.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

*wow*

I am an avid archer, and like to take in as much archery info as I can. Being a bowhunter by nature, and a 3-D (no-league) archer only during the off season, I come to this section of AT to try and become better versed in 3-D. But everytime I'm in this forum someone's arguing over the rules of IBO, ASA, or some other organization. Whats with all the turmoil?


----------



## Salt Grass Mama (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm pretty new here, also, but have also noticed this is a very argumetative board. 

We have been using IBO rules at our shoots for the last year (before that we used LSBA). Hunter class at our range is the most popular class, Hunter class and BHR are the ones with the most shooters almost every time. We do have a couple of guys who shoot "for the trophy" and who dropped down to HC to win more often. 

I have made a habit of shooting from the green stakes, even when my equipment qualifies me for Hunter Class, because my husband and his friends, who I shoot with, are usually shooting from the green stakes. Besides, it really has helped my shooting to compete against those guys. 

As for the "girlie" stakes, I didn't know there were "girlie stakes". I can and have beaten several men while shooting out to 45 yards. And I consider myself a newbie. I started shooting two years ago and had to take a break last year due to some neck problems, so I have not gotten the chance to shoot as often as I'd like. You can ask hubby or his friends whether shooting with us "girlie" types is so easy!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I am a old fart that has been shooting since the 50's. But now can not use pins, all I see is a blur. I went to a slide sight with a fiber optic scope. I do not shoot over 35 yards when hunting, nor use a long stablizer I use a s coil. But since there is not a class I sign up for this class and do not turn in a score . I am there to try to get ready for hunting. so you have lost me as a member that would be willing to go to the bigger shoots. I am now more a back yard senior shooter.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

IBO does have a Senior class that allows scopes and what ever stabilizer you want..  and max distance is 45 yards... but them guys are really tough..  

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## TWesley (Sep 14, 2002)

*?*



dirty steve said:


> you know i would love to be able to compete at a higher level, such as the open or pro class. But i just don't have the time or the money to be able to compete the way i would really like to. So for now I just feel lucky to to have a class that i can compete in that i feel like I have a halfway decent shot at. Maybe someday i'll be able to worm my way into a shop & get a bunch of free handouts(apex) & mooch myself into some really fast (cxl250) arrows & a really cool looking (black & white) shooters shirt. Then maybe i can be really cool & shoot like #1.
> 
> Dirty Steve, I was with you all the way until that last line. DS a bonehead dressed in a black and white shooters shirt is still just a bonehead, meaning it will take a hell of a lot more than a shirt to make you even a little cool or shoot like #1. Besides you couldn't shoot for a shop anyway. They would ask you to pay for a coke or piece of bubble gum or maybe just ask what you did with the piece of gum they gave you and you'd pull a Roll-a-way and tell them to shove their $3000 worth of equipment straight up with a red hot poker. A man has got to have principles.


----------



## thndrr (Feb 8, 2004)

*Wowsers!!!!!!*

this has become quite a discussion.  First off, if 3D is hunting practice only, why do we keep score ?  Myself, I use a single pin hunting sight so I have to shoot open right from the git go. I figured I needed all the help I could get so I have a scope, long stab., etc. I've known some to shoot hunter class to help their yardage judging, then move to release, etc. My personal theory has been that I really needed the ydg. practice for longer shots, so I stayed open. Different folks have different ways of meeting goals, so I don't care what class you shoot. You still have to make the shot!  As an example, this past weekend, the last 5 or 6 targets were all less than 30 yds, you could literally see the 12 ring. We scared the crap out of it, BUT not one of us got a 12! Heck, I got an 8 on the last one! :angry: 
For those of you calling out 689, He's a he#* of a good shot. Saw him shoot a 434 in the release class.....in a fricken downpour  Me? I'm a proffessional at havin' fun!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Roll-Away (Feb 9, 2005)

*You nailed it*



TWesley said:


> Dirty Steve, I was with you all the way until that last line. DS a bonehead dressed in a black and white shooters shirt is still just a bonehead, meaning it will take a hell of a lot more than a shirt to make you even a little cool or shoot like #1. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> TWesley you are the man. When you cut through all the crap...Dirty Steve is just a pathetic, jealous little man...soon to be in Iowa... sleeping on a cot...in the hall...all alone with his whitetail hunter and his little pin sight. Well I gotta cut this short. I have to go tell another sponsor to shove it.


----------



## dirty steve (Jan 23, 2005)

I Am Not Little !!!


----------



## dirty steve (Jan 23, 2005)

roll-away, you just keep on comming ! you might just be messing with more than you want to. you might want to rethink bringing mrs. roll-away down to to range for some shooting lessons. It seems the old Clay-mo Bomen legacy is alive & well in the good old KC. and you know deep down in dirty steve's distorted twisted excuse for a mind, he's still a clay-mo kind of guy. So go ahead bring it on, do what you feel is nessesary. bring it on .


----------



## Roll-Away (Feb 9, 2005)

*Clay-mo Bowmen*

Dirtysteve, Twisted is an understatement . You and your whitetail may need crackerized when I get through with you . The clay-mo tradition may just die with you . You better stay with the Manboobs , pom poms and fat chicks :tongue: . Gotta go line up another sponser to tell to shove it .


----------



## TWesley (Sep 14, 2002)

*Whoa*



dirty steve said:


> roll-away, you just keep on comming ! you might just be messing with more than you want to. you might want to rethink bringing mrs. roll-away down to to range for some shooting lessons. It seems the old Clay-mo Bomen legacy is alive & well in the good old KC. and you know deep down in dirty steve's distorted twisted excuse for a mind, he's still a clay-mo kind of guy. So go ahead bring it on, do what you feel is nessesary. bring it on .



DS, I sure hope Mrs.RollAway doesn't see that last post. I hear she's got a hot temper and a sharp knife. She gets done cuttin you may be a girlee man. You know like a transformation from Clay-MO to HO-MO. Dang I gotta go. The thought of DS as a woman just crossed my mind. I don't feel so good, I think I am gonna be sick. DS, buddy, whats your address, I'll send you some protective gear.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*Hc*



ROB B said:


> I will come from the other side. Running a shoot lately I heard a new shooter(first time) ask why the best 3-D shooter in the area was shooting in a beginner class? He has never been back, He thought the hunter class was for guys shooting hunting equipt and new guys to try. See the best 3 MBR shooters in this area went "down " to HC. They have the same competition but the new guys have no hope of winning so never come back.
> Now it is their right to shoot that class, but I think they are ruining the future cuase no one is learning to compete. I shoot for fun and a lot of times shoot the open stakes to make it even more challenging. but my choice..
> Most Hunting bows are between 240& 250 fps, not all some are faster(but noisier). and thats without bringing up yhe shorter draw people :sad: :wink:
> I die for the day I get 280 out of my 25" draw
> ...


Rob, there's a guy in our area that has won shooter of the year this year in HC (ASA rules) he averaged 264 on 25 targets. This is his first full year shooting cometitively on 3d's. He's won State events in field archery. In ASA we have a Hunter A and B, if you place in B you move up to A. You shoot the same stake but against others who have placed. I hope to take his place next year when he moves back to unlimited. This is my first year shooting competitive. I've finished second to him 5 times. Here's my suggestion, you guys set up the courses, so make it harder for us. Use angles through the woods and obstructions and such. Vary the yardage more often, don't get lazy and let your shoot set up 5 or 6 targets in a row that are all within 2 yards. If we are the ones coming and paying to shoot, make it tuff for us. I know I for one would enjoy it more.


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

LightSpeed said:


> Its like saying if you keep winning in MBO that you have to go PRO. As long as you shoot by the rules you should be aloud to shoot what ever class you want. Theirs a lot of MBO shooters that miss targets under 35yards. Hunter class cant be that easy I dont see to many perfect scores.


dont see to many perfect scores? if you shoot even in that class you could easily find yourself out of the top 100 something needs to be done about the class


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

phatbowman1 said:


> dont see to many perfect scores? if you shoot even in that class you could easily find yourself out of the top 100 something needs to be done about the class


There were only 2 clean scores in HC at the worlds that I remember, one was in the Sunday (Sat) shootoff 104/4 & one on Thursday 209/9 on D range & that was mine.  :RockOn: 
That tells you something, it is not easy. 
Something needs to be done all right, you big :violin: :Cry: babies need to practice more   .


----------



## phatbowman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

keep blowin your horn piz i dont really care about the class because i dont shoot in it any way i was just stating that during the triple crown shoots expecially last year the class was unbelivable. well if you shot so good it sounds like its time for you to move up to MBR!


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Pizonarcher said:


> There were only 2 clean scores in HC at the worlds that I remember, one was in the Sunday (Sat) shootoff 104/4 & one on Thursday 209/9 on D range & that was mine.  :RockOn:
> That tells you something, it is not easy.
> Something needs to be done all right, you big :violin: :Cry: babies need to practice more   .


Let me know when a few people shoot 110/10, 220/20 and 440/40... :wink: It hasn't been done... 
No need to move up until then! :zip:


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Hc*



phatbowman1 said:


> keep blowin your horn piz i dont really care about the class because i dont shoot in it any way i was just stating that during the triple crown shoots expecially last year the class was unbelivable. well if you shot so good it sounds like its time for you to move up to MBR!


If you shot that course that day you would have nothing but respect for him,his worst day is propably better than our best.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

phatbowman1 said:


> keep blowin your horn piz i dont really care about the class because i dont shoot in it any way i was just stating that during the triple crown shoots expecially last year the class was unbelivable. well if you shot so good it sounds like its time for you to move up to MBR!


 I will move up, when I win the World,  just as the rules state. I love shooting hunter class win or lose, I look forward to the day I HAVE to move up but will not be my choice. Not that I could not do good in MBR. 45 yds don't scare me, I just chose not to shoot it.
Now MBO. I hate adjusting sights, scopes & rainy days. 
I think a lot of people should drop down from MBO to the hunter class & they would enjoy in better. 
All in all, every class is compeditive & you have to keep up on your game to compeat with the top dogs, I put a lot into it & some put more into it then me. Just don't get burned out :wacko: Take a brake & go :fish2:


----------



## MEarchernut (Dec 21, 2004)

ROB B said:


> loujo61,Did I mtsread? You were the only one I saw mention Worlds. As I saw it we were talking about the normal shoot under IBO rules/ Sorry if I misunderstood!
> However these guys around here are posting 410's to 428's regularly. They are pretty good locals. Some may shoot worlds I don't know that is thier choice.
> BUT I believe IBO started the class for the hunter who only shoots a little to give them a chance to become regulars and help the sport. Noone can dispute the fact that a lot of really good shooters moved down to increase thier resunes and then another ... and another,,,,
> Around here all of a sudden MBR is less crowded :embarasse :teeth: :wink: .
> ...


If the "new guy" won't come back just because he thinks he "can't win" then who wants him back anyway? IMO it's pretty stupid to expect to win when you are brand new to any sport - better to have some good shooters in your class so you can see what it takes to win and strive to improve. Now if a shooter is winning almost every shoot, wins his state championship, or a world championship he probably should move up as he has reached the top level in his current class. Any "shooter" who quits competing because he doesn't win will always be a loser because his attitude stinks. :angry:


----------



## MEarchernut (Dec 21, 2004)

Pizonarcher said:


> There were only 2 clean scores in HC at the worlds that I remember, one was in the Sunday (Sat) shootoff 104/4 & one on Thursday 209/9 on D range & that was mine.  :RockOn:
> That tells you something, it is not easy.
> Something needs to be done all right, you big :violin: :Cry: babies need to practice more   .



AMEN :thumbs_up


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Dave2 said:


> I think if they had a Master Hunter class I would shoot in it, as I feel comfortable at 35 yards, however I do not like fixed pins very well, but would try and shoot that class if they start one up in the IBO> Think I would have more fun, Dave


There is the advanced class this year and there was the Money Hunter last year.


----------



## possum (Feb 3, 2004)

689

When I see you as IBO Hunter world champ, I'll stop replying to AT.
You must have it together to win any IBO class at a National event.
Hunter class is not as easy as one thinks.


----------



## DDaily (Mar 14, 2003)

Were in the rule book does it say that HC is for the new guys! I shoot the HC and have for a while now. I have seen guys come DOWN (The thinking of some of you) from other classes to shoot hunter class because they think its an easy win. And guess what they get there pants shot off of them. I like HC because it one of the most competitive classes out there look how close the scores are. As my buddy (who also shoots HC) says you think its easy BRING IT!!!! And yes my HC setup shoot at almost 300fps because I can. And guess what I still got to judge yardage correctly and make a good shot just like any other class.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

DDaily said:


> And yes my HC setup shoot at almost 300fps because I can. And guess what I still got to judge yardage correctly and make a good shot just like any other class.


Heard that!
I am a terrible judge of yardage! I will say it, NO problem. I shot the Money Hunter last year and did not do bad but did not do great either.
My Ultratec sends my fatboys down-range at 307fps.
Someday when I am more comfortable at my yardage I will move on up, but until then I am fine where I am at.


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Supershark said:


> Heard that!
> I am a terrible judge of yardage! I will say it,


You can do something about that IF YOU WANT Get out there with a range finder & work on it. You will get good at it if you practice.  :humble: :nixon:


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Pizonarcher said:


> You can do something about that IF YOU WANT Get out there with a range finder & work on it. You will get good at it if you practice.  :humble: :nixon:


Boy I have not heard that before!
I do work on it, a lot! But lets just say some can do it and some have to work really hard at. I have a lot of work to do!


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

Supershark said:


> Boy I have not heard that before!
> I do work on it, a lot! But lets just say some can do it and some have to work really hard at. I have a lot of work to do!


NEVER....................... NEVER..................... give up. "Winston Churchhill"


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Sharky -- you realize the post you responded to was 8 months old?


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Bowtechie said:


> Sharky -- you realize the post you responded to was 8 months old?


LOL...the good ones never die.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Bowtechie said:


> Sharky -- you realize the post you responded to was 8 months old?


Yeah, I realize. Does it really matter?


----------



## mikea (Apr 29, 2005)

*Let's support our sport*

The other night at the club one of the older members stated that 3d was the lowest form of archery. We should all be shooting field where it takes real skill.

We are in the process of setting up a six club challenge here and the fight rages on (another discusion) about how it will fail because it isn't shotgun start. 

Then I come on here and the argument is whether a certain class is any good. 

It seems that all we ever do is fight among ourselves about what someone else is shooting. *Who cares? They are shooting! *We can only count on each other to keep this sport alive. When the anti's get all our guns, then they will be after our bows. This is a fun and challenging sport no matter what class, shooting style, start method etc. Let's band together and support the sport not bash the players. In the end we are all on the same team, just different positions.


----------



## b_rosext (Dec 31, 2005)

689 said:


> How many of you out there shoot this class. I see a few people around here have gone to this class. Some are good shooters. I think its a good glass for a newbe but come on longest shot 35 yards. It looks like some people just win to win a trophy. I dont like IBO any way and they wont let you use any thing over 8 power binos but they will let you stand on the target.Give me a brake I think if you have shoot 3Ds more than a year and you shoot this class you should at least shoot from the girls stake.Dont they shoot 40 yards.
> You know who you are.


The hunters class is were most the competition is. So if you just want to shoot to shoot its a good class to be in. I went to open just to shoot the longer yardage. More of a challenge. But no matter what if its IBO or just a local shoot i go for the practice and fun of it.


----------



## archerynuts (Nov 22, 2005)

*I agree with possum*

I won the nationals and worlds in 04' in the hunter class and you have to stay on your game.From 1st -10th there may be only 2 points seperating them while in other classes you may have 20 points seperating you from 10th.Anyways I did my time and sat out all last year and i will be shooting the hunter class this year again.:wink:


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

archerynuts said:


> I won the nationals and worlds in 04' in the hunter class and you have to stay on your game.From 1st -10th there may be only 2 points seperating them while in other classes you may have 20 points seperating you from 10th.Anyways I did my time and sat out all last year and i will be shooting the hunter class this year again.:wink:


Good shooting in 04, congrats. & good luck on your shooting in 06.
See you at the top of the mountain !!!!.


----------



## nwpa3dshooter (Mar 26, 2006)

i shot the hunter class at Bedford last year and had my ***** handed to me. you hunter guys are tough, i usually shoot MBO but started out last year at bedford with a 2 day old bow and shot that class thinking it would be easy, well heck no, that class is the most competitive there is imo. the scores are so close and places are dictated by 11's, that says something. 

matter of fact i had more fun shooting with you hunter guys than i do with the MBO guys. hunter guys seem to be less up tight atleast the ones i shot with. thinking of trying it again but for the whole year this year, havent decided yet we'll see


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

689 said:


> they wont let you use any thing over 8 power binos but they will let you stand on the target.


I don't know what you meant when you say IBO let you stand on the target. I have been shooting 3-d almost a year now and i am very competive in the hunter class and have won alot but the only reason i haven't moved up is cause i shoot 3-d to get better at hunting. In the open class i would be shooting against people that have been shooting for years and wouldn't have a chance, i don't know but a very few people that started out shooting open class. I think 35 yards is a long shot in any class cause you still got to get that yardage thing down:wink:


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

archerynuts said:


> I won the nationals and worlds in 04' in the hunter class and you have to stay on your game.


I thought Jerry Drerup won the world championship in 04 with a 419!:wink:


----------



## OLE MAN (Dec 25, 2005)

*Classes!*

I just have to put in my two cents worth! I personally believe they have different classes so we as individuals can choose which we want to shoot in. We shouldn't complain if the shots are close or far, thats just part of shooting! I am primarly a hunter and I would be a little reluctant to shoot at a turkey from 35 yards, not that I might not be able to do it, it is just why would you take a chance of just injurying it rather than a good kill!! I shoot 3-D to hone my hunting shots and would prefer them to be realalistic distances. However I really enjoy it when they throw in a couple of 50 or 60 yard shots. This just keeps me on my toes. So in a nut shell, SHOOT what you want to and don't complain!!!!

OLE MAN:horn:


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

*Hunter Class*



TX Bowhunter said:


> If the fact that alot of Archers are shooting Hunters Class and winning urks you then don't shoot that class or make it a driving force to get better and beat them. If you shoot another class already then why are you worried about Hunter Class? If you consider 35 yrds. to be standing on the target then why are you worried about only having 8x binocs? I'm not trying to be argumentative, but the rules clearly state if you have won your Class 2 times then you must move up to the next class. If people are not doing that then that is the clubs or sanctioned shoots responsibility to take care of that. As long as a man or women shoots a legal bow and legal arrows at legal speeds for that class I don't see what the problem is. As it has been stated above it is to have fun... Sure some take it a little more competitive than others, but that is what makes it great you have that option. If they are trophy hungry as you say so be it. If you want the trophy bad enough practice get better and beat them. There are alot of times I will shoot Hunters Class just so I can shoot with my buddys becuase they don't have setups for much else and they just do it for the comrodery and fun. If I win so be it, but I don't go out there with the attitude that I'm here to get a trophy I'm there to have fun. But if I win twice in HC I don't shoot that class anymore. Can't speak for everyone else but I started this to just get better at judging distance and keeping my hunting skillls up. Now I just love it and do decent at it, but I still just have fun with it no matter what.
> 
> John


My opinion is exactly what John says. That is what the rules state, now will your club enforce it, that is the ?
I love hunter class, it isn't as easy as people think. When you are up against good shooters the small kill zone is what makes you a winner.
Mike


----------



## bowtech1234 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Cant We All Just Get Along????*

The company vapor trail has a modow that says " quit your crying".
Seriously though hunter is usually the largest class up here in maine and there are several people around here that do sand bag exspecially at state qualifiers or trophy shoots.It is frustrating to see happen and hunter should have a beginner,intermediate and advanced class.if you win 1st place more than 3 times in your class you should step up.there is no way the3 classes or step up would beable to be inforced through ibo so it wont happen.Best i can say is that if all the better shooters are stepping down than step up into there slot in the higher rank.
My son has been shooting the cubs class since he was 7 years old.I stepped him back to cub 3 years early because he had no competition and i did not want to see him take another kids 1 st trophy.The youth is our future.He is now 10 and i am going to have him shoot from the hunter stake this year(time for a but kicken).if he starts winning all the time is he a sand bager or just shooting in a class of the same ability as himself.????


----------

